# Round 3 Redfish



## Impulse Fishing

It was day 3 with the gang from Missouri departing from the Reel Inn at daybreak. So far they had a great trip to Louisiana for the first time and Chef Shawn P served them up some of the best food they've ever had. At the end of the trip today, the guys told me they have traveled to fishing and hunting destinations all over the country and nothing compares to what we have down here. Shoot, they ain't seen half of it! We went straight to the hole we found fish yesterday and waited awhile for the first bite. The fish turned on and we put 7 in the box real quick. Once the tide started moving too fast it was over. We made a short move and found a trenasse with water pouring out. Redfish were visible in the shallow water emptying out into the bay. Gold spoons thrown into the current did the damage. When the smoke cleared we had iced down 15 reds. I want to thank the guys for stopping at their limit and not catching mine. It's a personal conservation request that I make to customers not to keep my limit in their take. Great times guys! See you soon! Also, a big thanks to Capt. T Miller for the 3 day trip!

Capt. Rob Dupont
Impulse Fishing Charters
225-776-9820
www.impulsefishingcharters.com
www.facebook.com/impulsefishing
Instagram @impulsefishing


----------



## Sgrem

You really need to be posting in the guide section. We all pleaded and followed the rules to seperate the sections for this very reason....please police yourself and post appropriately to uphold the integrity of the reports sections.


----------



## knee deep in reds

some people don't get it...prolly in the sun to long


----------



## Surf Rodder

sgrem said:


> You really need to be posting in the guide section. We all pleaded and followed the rules to seperate the sections for this very reason....please police yourself and post appropriately to uphold the integrity of the reports sections.


Gentlemen, I AGREE!


----------



## capone

knee deep in reds said:


> some people don't get it...prolly in the sun to long


The first comment I agree with, fair enough. You on the other hand feel the need to make a comment that adds no value to the forum. Some people just need to talk, it's like children that never shut their mouth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

